# Whom do I vote for now?



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Now that Mit Romney has dropped out we are faced with this, a Liberal Demorcrate or a Liberal Democrate for our next President!! Thats right boys and girls our next President will be a Liberal Democrate!! MCain is not a conservative and most likley will be crushed by either Hillary or Obama anyway! Sooo I am going to do somthing Crazy I am going to Vote for the Democrate nominee either Hillary or Obama!!!!!!!!!!  Thats right either way its going to be a mess and we mine as well have a Democrate to Blame!!! Yep its a big **** sandwitch and now we all gotta take a big bite!!  What say You!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think you will be the only conservative doing that Bore. We are in quite a pickle arent we.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've been kicking around the same idea. Like you said were in big trouble they just might as well get blamed for it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think it was Laura Ingraham this morning on the nes that was saying that we either need to elect a Democrat and put up with it for 4 years or elect a democrat masquerading as a republican and get stuck with Democrats for the next 20 because they will blame republicans!!!!


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

One thing that is a very good possibility is the next President will be making a Supreme Court appointment. McCain may or may not appoint a straight Constitutional thinking person but you can be damn sure Hillary or Obama will not. That appointment or possible appointments will affect us and our children for many years to come. McCain gets my vote if for nothing else that reason alone. Cutting off your nose in spite of your face is just dumb to my way of thinking.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you for that rational though CWO. I know a lot of folks dont like McCain, but honestly, a semi liberal is STILL BETTER than a socialist!!!!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

The lesser of two evils is still evil.

Now that Romney is out I am not thrilled about any of the remaining candidates so a small portion of me wouldn't mind seeing a democrat get elected and mess everything up, that way we can have conservative republicans as president for the next 20 years or so.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What we have to concentrate on now is the house and senate. If we don't take them back we will be in a world of hurt.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

AND I QOUTE PLAINSMAN Ron Paul would be a far better choice than McCain. I hope Hillary gets the democratic nomination. She is crazier than a drunk monkey, but at least we know what to expect of her. I think Obama is more liberal than she is. I am sure that if she won the election she would finish the job in Iraq. Most democrats wouldn't want to loose that war during their watch. They only wanted to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory while Bush was in. They are more concerned about their personal power than the welfare of the United States.

your attitude disgusts me thats right eat your words plainsman, how about voting for someone with some principles that represent you and trying to make an impact. no, you'll be a good sheep and fall in line right? because the party you stuck with your whole life is in the trash and you don't wanna take any responsibility for it so help elect a democrat so they can take the blame. you guys are true patriots..... to the right wing party


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's what another viewer thinks about Ron Paul. He makes a good point.

"The problem with Ron Paul's beliefs is that they sound great on paper, but in reality they are horrible.
He may cut taxes, avoid unnecessary wars, and let you live your life.But think about what that means:
He will will cut government programs like the Consumer Products Safety Commission and the FDA, because it should be the marketplace that decides what products are "safe" and "effective." AKA Knock yourself out boys...get that cash and forget public safety
He would would cut the Department of Education, block grants to states for Head Start, school lunch and breakfast programs, as well as programs designed to help kids that are disadvantaged and teacher salary incentives, because education is all about "local control." and you know what that means for minorities in the south and the mid west right? go back to the colored section boys!
Ron Paul wants to cut all programs for the poor and aged, like food stamps, social security, Medicare, Medicaid, because, well, he believes it's their job to perform in the marketplace and make it or not (similar to the communist way of thinking).he wants to eliminate Title VII, Title XI and other anti discrimination litigation, because he believes the market will only operate efficiently if people don't discriminate however there are tons of people in positions of power who will only be too happy to going back to the days of segregation at the cost of minority kids who are struggling to get into such positions of power.
Libertarianism is the other side of communism, but with the same dangerous effect: Great idea on paper, but will ultimately cause the destruction of society.
Remember, In Germany people supported Hitler with the same fervor and blind devotion that Ron Paul supporters display all too often in Y!A...we all know what happened at the end."

This guy would never have the support of either the house, senate, or majority of the people and would have to deal in executive orders only to accomplish any of his silly ideas which would be nothing short of chaos.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

blind devotion ron paul and hitler???????? you astonish me

i believe that says something about how you regard the constitution

paul has made it clear that he would not cut these govt. programs overnight but would work towards a constitutional sized govt i think you've missed the boat and the lake for that matter on ron paul, i think you should youtube his speeches.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

also didnt hitler bamboozle his people and lead them into a world war

ron paul is using the rule of law, the constitution, freedom peace and honest friendship with foreign nations to avoid a world war there is a fundamental difference there

hitler scapegoated the jews to unite his people paul is uniting people with freedom and peace


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Whats the matter with you? Can't you comprehend what you read. The author of that post wasn't comparing Paul to Hitler. He was talking about how easy it is to deceive people into blindly following someone. Talk about a bad case of blind devotion.


----------

